# Dwarf Loaches and Betta in 10 Gallon?



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone has tried Dwarf Loaches with a Betta? I just set up a 10 gallon to upgrade my boy from his 5 gallon. He is very calm and used to Otos (they wold only be in the 5 with him for a few days at a time to clean the diatoms, but live in my other 10 gallon with Ember Tetras). The ones that I am thinking about are either Dwarf Rosy Loaches (1 inch) or Dwarf Hovering Zebra Loaches (1.5 inches). 

Worst case I can always swap the Otos and Loaches if things don't work out. If you think they can work in a 10 gallon with a male betta, how many would you get? The tank is very heavily planted. 

If not, what would you recommend? I can't do inverts b/c my well water has copper in it and I am not wanting to switch to RO water or bottled water.


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

No one has tried them? Hmmmmm. Not sure what to do. I would like more of a bottom dweller than a school. Pygmy Cories seem to shoal more than stay on the bottom, and I cant find the other two species of Dwarf Cory. Guess I will wait until fall when they are imported.


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

Not sure about the Rosys, but I have 10 of the dwarf hovering zebra loaches (Yunnanilus cruciatus) in my 20L with a betta. They get along great, no nipping issues at all. When I first put them in, they were scared of D'Artagnan (the betta in question) and shoaled together tightly. Now that they're used to him, and because D'Artagnan is just a big puppy dog, they ignore him. They shoal pretty loosely, usually only about 4 at a time are together, and often they swim singly. They do need groups, and I would say in a 10g you could have 6. They are super cute and swim like little hummingbirds.

However, they are like pygmy corys in their behavior. You will see these loaches swimming mid-level much more than at the bottom. So, if it's bottom dwellers you want then I wouldn't recommend them.


----------

